# Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009 - UPDATE!



## Commissar Ploss (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello everyone! It has been placed upon me to restart this competition again! Squeek is currently out of action, so i will be taking over the competition from here on out. I know you all have been clamoring to get the results for the Heresy-Online Fiction Contest for 2009. However, there is some NEW information that you all should be aware of regarding this contest. 

Updates and Changes:

The competition will no longer be connected with the Heretic E-zine.
Over the next week i will be judging the contest entries and picking out THREE finalists.
Voting for the winner will begin on Monday, November 2nd.
Finalists entries will be moved to the Original Works forum for viewing.
Once the winner for the contest has been established, a new thread will be constructed with links to all stories entered in the competition. 
Updates and Changes (Elaborated):

This competition will no longer be connected with the Heretic e-zine.
Publication for the Heretic E-zine have been pushed back a ways, so we have decided that it is best to separate the two for now. 
-------------------------------------

Over the next week I will be judging the contest entries and picking out three finalists.
With the number of entries that we have, it has been decided that there will be THREE finalists. From which, the winner will be decided by the popular vote of the members! WooT! (that includes me! :grin 
-------------------------------------

Voting for the winner will start on Monday, November 2nd.
Beginning next week, Monday, November 2nd, there will be a new sticky'd thread posted called "Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009 [Finalists] - VOTE HERE!" Here you will find links to each of the finalists entires, and a poll that will include the titles of the stories, and they're authors.
-------------------------------------

Finalists entries will be moved to the Original Works forum for viewing.
The stories of the three finalists will be moved from the Ezine submissions section to the Original Works forum, so that everyone can view them. As stated above, a new thread will be sticky'd to provide links to those stories (and a voting poll) so that you don't have to go digging for them. 

an example of what the finalists thread will look like can be found here. *http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10367* this is the voting thread for last year's competition. (where my story won! :grin
-------------------------------------

Once the winner for the contest has been established, a new thread will be constructed with links to all stories entered in the competition.
again, i am using the same layout as last year, if you follow this link: *http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=10367*, you will find the list of entries in the body of the first post. It will look something like that.
-------------------------------------

That is it for the updates for the Heresy-Online Fiction Contest 2009. Like i said, over the next week i will be picking out three finalists and having their stories moved to the Original Works forum. I know you have waited a long time for this, but please be patient a little longer.  thanks a bunch guys!

Commissar Ploss

p.s. i will still discuss the possibility of having the winning entry included with the E-zine. But that will be decided at a later date. For now the contest is separate.



*The discussion thread can be found here. http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?p=504863*


----------

